# Limitations of Snowbear/Sno-way



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi,

Here is my situation, I live 1/4 mile down a single-lane road which is technically public but not plowed by the town. 

Another neighbor lives a 1/4 mile past me. They have a F350 plow truck with 8' Fisher, and have been plowing out the road.

Meanwhile I take care of my own 200-foot drive with a tractor-snowblower combo, and also periodically cut back the snowbanks along the road with it. The road closes in FAST. 

But the snowblower is not quite up to the job, I want a plow to get it done faster. I was thinking of selling the snowblower rig to put toward a full-size plow truck, but of late have been thinking of instead keeping it (since I'll need a snowblower anyway) and getting a homeowner plow for our 2004 4X4 Chevy Tracker. 

It's a four-door and about as big as a Jeep Wrangler, if not larger, and its built on a real truck frame, but it is definitely not a big rig.

Question: Can a Snowbear handle plowing that much road (straight shot), plowing with the storm of course, say every 3 inches?

I'm assuming so, but if anyone can lend some real world advice, I'd be thankful.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snowbear and Snoway are two entirely differant class of plows. Yes a Snoway would be more then capable of doing the job. The problem could be finding a mount for the Tracker for a Snoway as they are not available form the manufacturer.


----------



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Basher,

Yes I am considering a Sno-Way as well, should have been more clear in my original post. Being that they cost twice as much as a Snowbear, not sure.

A welder in town could probably make me a mount for one.

Assuming I decide to go the Snowbear route, what do you think?


----------



## seekay (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Basher,

Yes I am considering a Sno-Way as well, should have been more clear in my original post. Being that they cost twice as much as a Snowbear, not sure.

A welder in town could probably make me a mount for one.

Assuming I decide to go the Snowbear route, what do you think?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yes the little buggy would do fine if ya plow with the storm,and don't abuse it by ramming banks, no different than plowing with a wheeler imo but you will be warmer.

there are vids on youtube showing how they plow


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

The snowbear could handle it, not sure about the tracker.

once the banks start to close in, you wont be able to open it up with the snowbear.


----------

